# [solved] Azureus sartet verzögert

## gentoo_usr

wenn ich Azureus in der Konsole starte, bekomm ich unten stehende meldung und es startet erst nach ca. 4 min....

ich kann Azureus auch aus dem KDE menu starten. 

ich hab natürlich selber gesucht, konnte aber noch nicht fündig werden...

ich hab azureus, jdk und noch ein paar sachen remerged, aber hilft alles nichts

$ azureus

using /home/hase/.azureus/gentoo.config

$UI not set defaulting to swt

[GUI] StartServer ERROR: unable to bind to 127.0.0.1:6880 listening for passed torrent info: Cannot assign requested address

StartSocket: passing startup args to already-running Azureus java process listening on [127.0.0.1: 6880]

java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:333)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:195)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:182)

        at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(SocksSocketImpl.java:366)

        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:518)

        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:468)

        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:365)

        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:179)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.StartSocket.sendArgs(StartSocket.java:57)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.processParams(Main.java:152)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.<init>(Main.java:74)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.main(Main.java:180)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.directLaunch(Main.java:228)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.main(Main.java:131)

DEBUG::Tue Sep 25 22:36:12 UTC 2007::org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.StartSocket::sendArgs::82:

  java.net.ConnectException: Connection timed out

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.socketConnect(Native Method)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.doConnect(PlainSocketImpl.java:333)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connectToAddress(PlainSocketImpl.java:195)

        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:182)

        at java.net.SocksSocketImpl.connect(SocksSocketImpl.java:366)

        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:518)

        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:468)

        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:365)

        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:179)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.StartSocket.sendArgs(StartSocket.java:57)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.processParams(Main.java:152)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.<init>(Main.java:74)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.main(Main.java:180)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.directLaunch(Main.java:228)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.main(Main.java:131)

There appears to be another program process already listening on socket [127.0.0.1: 6880].

Loading of torrents via command line parameter will fail until this is fixed.

DEBUG::Tue Sep 25 22:36:12 UTC 2007::com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.tcp.VirtualBlockingServerChannelSelector::start::92:

    IncomingSocketChannelManager::start::378,IncomingSocketChannelManager::<init>::140,TCPNetworkManager::<init>::127,TCPNetworkManager::<clinit>::43,NetworkManager::getMinMssSize::150,ByteBucket::ensureByteBucketMinBurstRate::150,ByteBucket::<init>::63,ByteBucket::<init>::49,TransferProcessor::<init>::62,NetworkManager::<init>::124,NetworkManager::<clinit>::50,AzureusCoreImpl::<init>::182,AzureusCoreImpl::create::93,AzureusCoreFactory::create::46,Main::<init>::76,Main::main::180,NativeMethodAccessorImpl::invoke0::-2,NativeMethodAccessorImpl::invoke::39,DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl::invoke::25,Method::invoke::597,Main::directLaunch::228,Main::main::131

java.net.BindException: Address already in use

        at sun.nio.ch.Net.bind(Native Method)

        at sun.nio.ch.ServerSocketChannelImpl.bind(ServerSocketChannelImpl.java:119)

        at sun.nio.ch.ServerSocketAdaptor.bind(ServerSocketAdaptor.java:59)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.tcp.VirtualBlockingServerChannelSelector.start(VirtualBlockingServerChannelSelector.java:79)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.tcp.IncomingSocketChannelManager.start(IncomingSocketChannelManager.java:378)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.tcp.IncomingSocketChannelManager.<init>(IncomingSocketChannelManager.java:140)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.tcp.TCPNetworkManager.<init>(TCPNetworkManager.java:127)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.tcp.TCPNetworkManager.<clinit>(TCPNetworkManager.java:43)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.NetworkManager.getMinMssSize(NetworkManager.java:150)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.ByteBucket.ensureByteBucketMinBurstRate(ByteBucket.java:150)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.ByteBucket.<init>(ByteBucket.java:63)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.ByteBucket.<init>(ByteBucket.java:49)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.TransferProcessor.<init>(TransferProcessor.java:62)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.NetworkManager.<init>(NetworkManager.java:124)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.NetworkManager.<clinit>(NetworkManager.java:50)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.impl.AzureusCoreImpl.<init>(AzureusCoreImpl.java:182)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.impl.AzureusCoreImpl.create(AzureusCoreImpl.java:93)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.AzureusCoreFactory.create(AzureusCoreFactory.java:46)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.<init>(Main.java:76)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.main(Main.java:180)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.directLaunch(Main.java:228)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.main(Main.java:131)

[alert] Alert:3:ERROR, unable to bind TCP incoming server socket to 11963

DEBUG::Tue Sep 25 22:36:12 UTC 2007::com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.tcp.VirtualBlockingServerChannelSelector::start::93:

  java.net.BindException: Address already in use

        at sun.nio.ch.Net.bind(Native Method)

        at sun.nio.ch.ServerSocketChannelImpl.bind(ServerSocketChannelImpl.java:119)

        at sun.nio.ch.ServerSocketAdaptor.bind(ServerSocketAdaptor.java:59)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.tcp.VirtualBlockingServerChannelSelector.start(VirtualBlockingServerChannelSelector.java:79)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.tcp.IncomingSocketChannelManager.start(IncomingSocketChannelManager.java:378)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.tcp.IncomingSocketChannelManager.<init>(IncomingSocketChannelManager.java:140)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.tcp.TCPNetworkManager.<init>(TCPNetworkManager.java:127)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.tcp.TCPNetworkManager.<clinit>(TCPNetworkManager.java:43)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.NetworkManager.getMinMssSize(NetworkManager.java:150)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.ByteBucket.ensureByteBucketMinBurstRate(ByteBucket.java:150)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.ByteBucket.<init>(ByteBucket.java:63)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.ByteBucket.<init>(ByteBucket.java:49)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.impl.TransferProcessor.<init>(TransferProcessor.java:62)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.NetworkManager.<init>(NetworkManager.java:124)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.networkmanager.NetworkManager.<clinit>(NetworkManager.java:50)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.impl.AzureusCoreImpl.<init>(AzureusCoreImpl.java:182)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.impl.AzureusCoreImpl.create(AzureusCoreImpl.java:93)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.core.AzureusCoreFactory.create(AzureusCoreFactory.java:46)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.<init>(Main.java:76)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.swt.Main.main(Main.java:180)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)

        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)

        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)

        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.directLaunch(Main.java:228)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.ui.common.Main.main(Main.java:131)

[alert] Alert:3:Aufbau der wartenden Verbindung f?r angegebenen Port fehlgeschlagen UDP:11963.

?berpr?fe, ob andere Anwendungen diesen Port benutzen.

M?glicherweise l?uft eine weitere Instanz von Azureus.

[net] PRUDPPacketReceiver: DatagramSocket bind failed on port 11963

DEBUG::Tue Sep 25 22:36:12 UTC 2007::com.aelitis.net.udp.uc.impl.PRUDPPacketHandlerImpl::receiveLoop::435:

  java.net.BindException: Address already in use

        at java.net.PlainDatagramSocketImpl.bind0(Native Method)

        at java.net.PlainDatagramSocketImpl.bind(PlainDatagramSocketImpl.java:82)

        at java.net.DatagramSocket.bind(DatagramSocket.java:368)

        at java.net.DatagramSocket.<init>(DatagramSocket.java:210)

        at java.net.DatagramSocket.<init>(DatagramSocket.java:261)

        at java.net.DatagramSocket.<init>(DatagramSocket.java:234)

        at com.aelitis.net.udp.uc.impl.PRUDPPacketHandlerImpl.receiveLoop(PRUDPPacketHandlerImpl.java:317)

        at com.aelitis.net.udp.uc.impl.PRUDPPacketHandlerImpl$1.runSupport(PRUDPPacketHandlerImpl.java:128)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AEThread.run(AEThread.java:69)

[plug] [UPnP] UPnP: Zuordnung 'Eingehender Datenport f?r Quellen (UDP/11963)' fehlgeschlagen

DEBUG::Tue Sep 25 22:36:13 UTC 2007::com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPluginService::checkMapping::266:

  com.aelitis.net.upnp.UPnPException: Invoke of 'urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1#AddPortMapping' fails: HTTP request failed:HTTP/1.1 500 Internal Server Error

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.services.UPnPActionInvocationImpl.invoke(UPnPActionInvocationImpl.java:134)

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.services.UPnPSSWANConnectionImpl.addPortMapping(UPnPSSWANConnectionImpl.java:319)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPluginService.checkMapping(UPnPPluginService.java:234)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.checkState(UPnPPlugin.java:1163)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.addService(UPnPPlugin.java:1050)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.processServices(UPnPPlugin.java:985)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.processDevice(UPnPPlugin.java:945)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.processDevice(UPnPPlugin.java:951)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.processDevice(UPnPPlugin.java:951)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.rootDeviceFound(UPnPPlugin.java:737)

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.UPnPImpl$1.runSupport(UPnPImpl.java:237)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AERunnable.run(AERunnable.java:3 :Cool: 

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.ThreadPool$threadPoolWorker$1.runSupport(ThreadPool.java:523)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AEThread.run(AEThread.java:69)

Caused by: java.io.IOException: HTTP request failed:HTTP/1.1 500 Internal Server Error

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.UPnPImpl.performSOAPRequest(UPnPImpl.java:727)

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.UPnPImpl.performSOAPRequest(UPnPImpl.java:588)

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.services.UPnPActionInvocationImpl.invoke(UPnPActionInvocationImpl.java:9 :Cool: 

        ... 13 more

[alert] Alert:3:UPnP: Zuordnung 'Eingehender Datenport f?r Quellen (UDP/11963)' fehlgeschlagen

[plug] [UPnP] UPnP: Zuordnung 'Eingehender Datenport f?r Quellen (TCP/11963)' fehlgeschlagen

DEBUG::Tue Sep 25 22:36:13 UTC 2007::com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPluginService::checkMapping::266:

  com.aelitis.net.upnp.UPnPException: Invoke of 'urn:schemas-upnp-org:service:WANIPConnection:1#AddPortMapping' fails: HTTP request failed:HTTP/1.1 500 Internal Server Error

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.services.UPnPActionInvocationImpl.invoke(UPnPActionInvocationImpl.java:134)

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.services.UPnPSSWANConnectionImpl.addPortMapping(UPnPSSWANConnectionImpl.java:319)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPluginService.checkMapping(UPnPPluginService.java:234)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.checkState(UPnPPlugin.java:1163)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.addService(UPnPPlugin.java:1050)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.processServices(UPnPPlugin.java:985)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.processDevice(UPnPPlugin.java:945)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.processDevice(UPnPPlugin.java:951)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.processDevice(UPnPPlugin.java:951)

        at com.aelitis.azureus.plugins.upnp.UPnPPlugin.rootDeviceFound(UPnPPlugin.java:737)

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.UPnPImpl$1.runSupport(UPnPImpl.java:237)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AERunnable.run(AERunnable.java:3 :Cool: 

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.ThreadPool$threadPoolWorker$1.runSupport(ThreadPool.java:523)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AEThread.run(AEThread.java:69)

Caused by: java.io.IOException: HTTP request failed:HTTP/1.1 500 Internal Server Error

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.UPnPImpl.performSOAPRequest(UPnPImpl.java:727)

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.UPnPImpl.performSOAPRequest(UPnPImpl.java:588)

        at com.aelitis.net.upnp.impl.services.UPnPActionInvocationImpl.invoke(UPnPActionInvocationImpl.java:9 :Cool: 

        ... 13 more

[alert] Alert:3:UPnP: Zuordnung 'Eingehender Datenport f?r Quellen (TCP/11963)' fehlgeschlagen

(SWT:5603): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width 250 and height -1

[GUI] SWT update aborted due to previously reported issues regarding its install location

[plug] [Plugin Update] Failed to load plugin details

DEBUG::Tue Sep 25 22:36:16 UTC 2007::org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.update.PluginUpdatePlugin::checkForUpdateSupport::659:

  java.lang.Exception: Update check cancelled

        at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.update.PluginUpdatePlugin.checkForUpdateSupport(PluginUpdatePlugin.java:465)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.update.PluginUpdatePlugin$5.checkForUpdate(PluginUpdatePlugin.java:286)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.local.update.UpdateCheckInstanceImpl$1.runSupport(UpdateCheckInstanceImpl.java:155)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AEThread.run(AEThread.java:69)

[plug] [Plugin Update] Failed to load plugin details

DEBUG::Tue Sep 25 22:36:16 UTC 2007::org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.update.PluginUpdatePlugin::checkForUpdateSupport::659:

  java.lang.Exception: Update check cancelled

        at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.update.PluginUpdatePlugin.checkForUpdateSupport(PluginUpdatePlugin.java:465)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.update.PluginUpdatePlugin$4.checkForUpdate(PluginUpdatePlugin.java:192)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.local.update.UpdateCheckInstanceImpl$1.runSupport(UpdateCheckInstanceImpl.java:155)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AEThread.run(AEThread.java:69)

[plug] [CoreUpdater] Failed to read primary mirror list

DEBUG::Tue Sep 25 22:36:17 UTC 2007::org.gudy.azureus2.update.CoreUpdateChecker::getPrimaryDownloaders::504:

  org.gudy.azureus2.plugins.utils.resourcedownloader.ResourceDownloaderException: Error on connect for 'http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net:80/azureus/Azureus3.0.2.2.jar.torrent?download': 403 Forbidden

        at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.local.utils.resourcedownloader.ResourceDownloaderURLImpl.download(ResourceDownloaderURLImpl.java:486)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.pluginsimpl.local.utils.resourcedownloader.ResourceDownloaderURLImpl$2.runSupport(ResourceDownloaderURLImpl.java:344)

        at org.gudy.azureus2.core3.util.AEThread.run(AEThread.java:69)Last edited by gentoo_usr on Fri Sep 28, 2007 3:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Probier mal ein anderes Bittorrent Programm wie Bittorrent oder Ktorrent aus.

----------

## misterjack

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> Probier mal ein anderes Bittorrent Programm wie Bittorrent oder Ktorrent aus.

 

Kommt einer mit nem Corsa zum Auto-Händler und sagt: "Ich habe Probleme mit dem Motor, der geht ab und zu aus."

Händler: "Probier mal ein anderes Auto wie den Astra oder Vectra aus."

----------

## musv

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> [GUI] StartServer ERROR: unable to bind to 127.0.0.1:6880 listening for passed torrent info: Cannot assign requested address 
> 
> StartSocket: passing startup args to already-running Azureus java process listening on [127.0.0.1: 6880]

 

Das Netz ist richtig konfiguriert? Also /etc/hosts

Net.lo ist ebenfalls vorhanden und gestartet?

----------

## gentoo_usr

vielen Dank ..

hab hab net.lo gestartet und jetzt geht es. 

Ich hatte einige probleme mit dem lan/wlan und hab danach baselayout remerged..

danach hat das lan wieder funktioniert. Allerdings mit dem Azureus problem

net.lo wird beim start nicht gestartet. hab jetzt ein 

"rc-update add net.lo boot"  jetzt wird es auch wieder beim boot gestartet

mfg 

gentoo_usr

----------

